# Ice O Way Sanders



## Turfman76 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey guys, hope everyone had a fun weekend....quick question, have a 2 yr old Ice O Way sander in the back of my 1 Ton Ford 350...works awesome however had a few problems with the chute and spinner assembly. Few stoms ago I tweaked the whole shoot a little bit, and this last storm, the blizzard I really tweaked it. After a little heat and a come-along its back into shape. It does disconnect pretty easy and is not that heavy, are you guys using this removing the chute while plowing then attaching again for sanding..?? Not that hard to do or are you guys just a little more careful than me..?? Thanks in advance for your suggestions...


----------



## ace911emt (Nov 27, 2004)

the good thing is you can replace the chute.. we had the same problem with one our town workers after backing into things the town forman made a bumper around the chute/looks like crap but it works..and saves my tax dollars


----------



## Blizzard Plower (Nov 2, 2004)

Build a bumper for it.

We are just very carefull


----------



## wamcomm (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone know how I can get my hands on a used cab controller for a 9' Ice O'Way salter? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thx Jim [email protected]


----------

